# Sony Warns of Fake, Exploding PS3 Controllers



## prowler (Sep 23, 2010)

Sony issued a consumer alert  earlier this week advising all PlayStation 3 owners to only use first-party, genuine PS3 wireless controllers. The company says counterfeit controllers, which look identical in appearance, have been introduced into the market and could explode.

"SCEA advises consumers to be cautious when buying PlayStation 3 wireless controllers from uncertain sources as the quality, reliability and safety of counterfeit products is uncertain, and in some cases, may be dangerous," Sony warns.

"It is possible that some counterfeit product may ignite or explode, resulting in injury or damage to the user, your PlayStation 3 computer entertainment system, or other property."

*Sony also said it plans to introduce software updates to disable these counterfeit and unlicensed controllers.*[/p]Source

Sony does it again.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 23, 2010)

As long as they only block counterfeit hardware, I can live with that. After all, consumers get hurt by those too. However, if there's blocking everything from third parties, it would remove one of the pros of the PS3. I love using my good old Logitech Dual Action on my PS3.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 23, 2010)

If this is true, good job Sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If this is just a way to make people buy only Sony products, shame Sony


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 23, 2010)

How's this sony's fault.
I think it's good that they block them :/
They can save people...

Apple's iPhones tend to be slightly explosive (read, explodes really fast for a mobile phone) too, nobody bitches about that.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't want an exploding controller, kthx. If, like it's said in the news, they only block unlicenced controller, that's fine.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 23, 2010)

basically the knockoff controllers at DX and such will be disabled and possible third part ones from madcatz and such


----------



## raulpica (Sep 23, 2010)

Pfft exploding controllers? Just seems a move to sell more of their official (and overpriced) controllers.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 23, 2010)

stupid move from sony once again why they can t make a system update to disable all the hacks :/


----------



## CJL18 (Sep 23, 2010)

fuk sony


----------



## nando (Sep 23, 2010)

as opposed to genuine sony products that do explode?


----------



## SifJar (Sep 23, 2010)

Would blocking unlicensed controllers not be breaking the laws allowing interoperability? Or does that just apply to software?


----------



## prowler (Sep 23, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> How's this sony's fault.
> I think it's good that they block them :/
> They can save people...QUOTE(Ritsuki @ Sep 23 2010, 07:32 PM) I don't want an exploding controller, kthx.


This is Sony trying to get more money.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 23, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Would blocking unlicensed controllers not be breaking the laws allowing interoperability? Or does that just apply to software?
> 
> of course it's illegal and immoral, i am sure a lot of people will stand up and complain about this, i think this really is the last nail in the coffin for sony right now.
> 
> QUOTE(prowler_ @ Sep 23 2010, 07:50 PM) This is Sony trying to get more money.



plain and simple, this is the last sony console i buy, i won't put up with this crap anymore.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 23, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> stupid move from sony once again why they can t make a system update to disable all the hacks :/


Because that depends on the Developers of the games, not sony. If your talking about PS3 hacking, then sony have already attempted to stop it.

I have a 3rd party controller. :/


----------



## Lushay (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn. Sony you are really fucking with your consumers. Maybe it's just to scare everyone away from using 3rd party ones. Exploding controllers sounds like the video game apocalypse.


----------



## kamins (Sep 23, 2010)

Every wireless controller's battery can explode even the genuine ones, stop making shit up Sony.


----------



## nando (Sep 23, 2010)

kamins said:
			
		

> Every wireless controller's battery can explode even the genuine ones, stop making shit up Sony.




that's what i meant, but i wanted to point out that sony actually has a history of exploding batteries. 
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Sony-Explod...les-37848.shtml


if anything, i wouldn't trust the first party equipment from sony.


----------



## Neko (Sep 23, 2010)

Guys, this is just about conterfeits, as in clones. Controllers that look exactly the same but didn't come out of sony's factory. Third-Party Controllers will still work fine.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like to see one of these in action.

Wait a minute...


----------



## raulpica (Sep 23, 2010)

Neko said:
			
		

> Guys, this is just about conterfeits, as in clones. Controllers that look exactly the same but didn't come out of sony's factory. Third-Party Controllers will still work fine.


Hm, actually I expect Sony to block everything 3rd Party (maybe except brands like Logitech or others who have probably paid them monies) controller just like Microsoft did with the 3rd Party Memory Cards on the 360


----------



## Thoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This is hilarious! Sony never fail to amuse me...


----------



## Neko (Sep 23, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Neko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a dickish move but ... yeah now that I'm thinking about it, everyone in the gaming scene has gone batshit. (Kotick, MS, Sony for example)


----------



## craplame (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd love to see a controller explode. I wonder how Sony figured out they exploded?


----------



## prowler (Sep 23, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> I wonder how Sony figured out they exploded?


They didn't.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2010)

Why can't a fake controller just explode on Kaz Hirai's face?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 23, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Would blocking unlicensed controllers not be breaking the laws allowing interoperability? Or does that just apply to software?The interoperability thing means you don't have any legal reason to go after third-party accessories/programs with legal suing/threats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, this smells of bullshit to me as well.  Sony's getting pissy and is trying to find any excuse they can to lock out third-party stuff.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds like Sony is desperate


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Why can't a fake controller just explode on Kaz Hirai's face?


As a reply to the Cat Boy


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 23, 2010)

Neko said:
			
		

> Guys, this is just about conterfeits, as in clones. Controllers that look exactly the same but didn't come out of sony's factory. Third-Party Controllers will still work fine.



what he said .

doubt they'll block everything out . 

not yet that is . They need more of a reason then "exploding" batteries.


----------



## Livin in a box (Sep 23, 2010)

3.50 blocks some third party USB things if you didn't already know. I'd link to the CVG article but the writers who write in sites like that usually have no idea what they're talking about when it comes to hardware blocking.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> 3.50 blocks some third party USB things if you didn't already know. I'd link to the CVG article but the writers who write in sites like that usually have no idea what they're talking about when it comes to hardware blocking.


0-o Grr...


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 23, 2010)

ITS THE REVENGE OF COUNTERFEITS! 
i dont want a controller explode in my face, would be happy if it was Gate instead


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 23, 2010)

But...but...but...if they do that how am I going to take over the world via exploding PS3 controllers (Do what I say or I blow you up XD)?


But on a more serious note, they just want money. Who has ever heard of a controller exploding outside ATHF?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 23, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Who has ever heard of a controller exploding outside ATHF?


poorly made cheap chinese batteries + overcharging =


----------



## gumgod (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't find any exploding controllers on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sounds like a conspiracy to me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 23, 2010)

any $ peeps will try to sue sony again for this like when they disabled otherOS


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 23, 2010)

LOLOL I wanna see a vid of this.

If they said this just for money making, FFFFFFFFFFF

What's up with all these issues that involve Sony?


----------



## SifJar (Sep 23, 2010)

gumgod said:
			
		

> I can't find any exploding controllers on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets face it, its not something you expect. You're hardly likely to constantly film your PS3 controller while its on "in case" it explodes.


----------



## ddetkowski (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey! I know!
Sony can NOW issue *Official Sony Blastware* for those of us who still want
to take the risk of playing the PS3 with 3rd party controllers!
More money for Sony! Yeah!!!!


----------



## gumgod (Sep 23, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> gumgod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but someone were trying to film a walk through or high score and suddenly their controller explodes you know they'd stick that on youtube...


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 23, 2010)

What if we buy genuine controllers and Sony makes them explode too?


----------



## Dangy (Sep 23, 2010)

I want one of those for my Wii. 

"Hey bro, you can play my Wii for once."


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2010)

sony are just greedy c***s there has always been third party controllers for every console dating way back to the atari days blocking these from being used is not only selfish, greedy it's also a really bad move for sony. it's pretty much saying we don't want devs on our ps3 so gtfo!


----------



## Anakir (Sep 24, 2010)

This is an extremely stupid move. Especially for the tournament scenes. For example, if someone plays SSF4 at a tournament using PS3, people can't use their arcade sticks?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 24, 2010)

"Sony issued a consumer alert earlier this week advising all PlayStation 3 owners to only use first-party, genuine PS3 wireless controllers. The company says counterfeit controllers, which look identical in appearance, have been introduced into the market and *could explode*"


























Talk about bricking the owner




			
				Anakir said:
			
		

> This is an extremely stupid move. Especially for the tournament scenes. For example, if someone plays SSF4 at a tournament using PS3, people can't use their arcade sticks?



Arcade sticks are powered by USB though. It refers to wireless sticks only I guess.
There is arcade sticks that are wireless also, I've seen a few so I guess people would have to use the wired one if they don't want the controller to explode


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 24, 2010)

They probably don't want people buying those cheap knock offs, not 3rd party made controllers.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Sep 24, 2010)

Just going to leave this here.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2010-09-...hird-party-pads


----------



## prowler (Sep 24, 2010)

TheYummyKenshin said:
			
		

> Just going to leave this here.
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2010-09-...hird-party-padsLolQUOTEHowever, there have been a number of complaints that some above-board MadCatz pads and Guitar Hero accessories no longer work either.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 24, 2010)

Remember how Sony got Lik-sang shut down simply for selling imports? Because they were worried that customers might not understand that foreign electronics need power adapters and converters?

Fucking hell Sony.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 24, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> TheYummyKenshin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats a little excessive

reading the comments, alot of stuff still works fine
even madcatz stuff is still working and gh / rb controllers, and sf arcade sticks
even the ps2 to usb adapter works fine

they only went after the knockoff controllers that are common at places like DX


----------



## muckers (Sep 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Remember how Sony got Lik-sang shut down simply for selling imports? Because they were worried that customers might not understand that foreign electronics need power adapters and converters?
> 
> Fucking hell Sony.



The day Lik-Sang announced it was closing because of that fucking ridiculous lawsuit was a sad, sad day. Lik-Sang was a great little alternative to Play-Asia and was better in quite a lot of ways. Remember the points you could collect every time you bought something, and then trade in for freebies? I've still got my Lik-Sang t-shirt and mug, as well as a horror film (name escapes me..) on DVD.

And you're right - greed all done under the guise of 'ohshit consumer safety lol'. The PSP's power supply had a 110-240v transformer - all you needed was the right plug on the end (which was detachable) or a plug adapter (which most import places bundled in anyway) and you were fine.

Same thing. First I'm hearing of 'exploding controllers'. Suddenly a-ok and cheaper 3rd party stuff doesn't work with the 'LIVESAVINGFIX'.

Well done Sony.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While there isn't an excessive amount of disabled controllers currently, the number will most likely rise.  
Apprently people on the playstation forums wants to put up a list of items.  I wonder what will retailers who stock these items have to do?


----------



## SifJar (Sep 24, 2010)

muckers said:
			
		

> The PSP's power supply had a 110-240v transformer - all you needed was the right plug on the end (which was detachable) or a plug adapter (which most import places bundled in anyway) and you were fine.



US PSP power supplies had a detachable plug, but UK ones do NOT. I have an imported US PSP, and my brother has a UK one. (Mine's a 2000, his is a 1000, dunno if they changed the power supply between them?) Mine has a detachable plug which I replaced and it now works perfectly, but his was all connected in one piece.


----------



## muckers (Sep 25, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> US PSP power supplies had a detachable plug, but UK ones do NOT. I have an imported US PSP, and my brother has a UK one. (Mine's a 2000, his is a 1000, dunno if they changed the power supply between them?) Mine has a detachable plug which I replaced and it now works perfectly, but his was all connected in one piece.



Ah my bad. I only ever had a US PSP - mine was as 1000 as well, got it not long after launch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Point still stands though. There was no danger, unless people were stupid enough to try and ram an American flat-pin plug into a UK socket in which case an electric shock might do them some good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just swap the plug lead for a UK one (not sure if they were generic leads, but if I remember rightly the one from the PS2 worked) and you were good to go. Or use the travel adapter that places like Lik-Sang often threw in the package.

They ruined one of the best online stores every just because they totally could.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 25, 2010)

muckers said:
			
		

> They ruined one of the best online stores every just because they totally could.


they sent a cease a desist order to them about exporting/importing psp systems
they ignored it, and thats when the trouble stared


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 25, 2010)

I always preferred Play Asia over Lik-Sang, I always got things faster from Play Asia but that lawsuit was unjustified just for a few voltage converters and PSPs.  Guitar Hero fans won't be able to play Guitar Hero anymore and that's the serious part of this, don't care too much about the other 3rd party controllers, I never had good experiences with Mad Catz controllers.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 25, 2010)

Most MadCatz controllers and ALL RB/GH controllers are working according to here: http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/PlaySta...t/td-p/46207147


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 25, 2010)

This is the reason I refuse to buy non-Nintendo consoles; they either break because they are horribly built (coughxbox360cough) or they have profit hungry buffoons running and ruining things with proprietary (friggin' special memory cards) shit up the arse...


----------

